
How To: Pitch Bloggers - terpua
http://paulstamatiou.com/2007/08/22/how-to-pitch-bloggers/
======
chmac
This is a great article not just about pitching to bloggers but sending press
releases to anyone. The core of the post is a simple question, is your press
release relevant? If not, save everyone's time and don't send it.

